# Which is worse (has more bugs) Dishplayer 7100, 7200 or 721 ?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Which line of receivers are worse with the bugs, the 7100, 7200 Dishplayer serious or the 721, in your own opinion?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ho ho having suffered thru the DP agony....

DP the buggiest device ever designed........

721s are getting a good reputation. But really its too early to know. The DP in its original condition was pretty stable. But then software upgrades introduced NEW problems.

We will know more about the 721 once they do a software upgrade. Hopefully it will fix just the problems. 

Then again it could fix the existing ones and create akll sorts of new troubles.......


----------

